# What's Your Favorite Dog Breed?



## Spazzfish

Hey guys, I know we are all fish people, but what about dog people?
A few questions...
1.What's your favorite dog breed?
2.Why?:
3.The name and breed of your favorite dog:

My answers: 
1.Australian cattle dog.
2.They are incredibly loyal and never leave your side. Plus they are pretty smart and willing to do anything you ask them, and as a bonus they come in my favorite color: blue!
3. Rayne Australian cattle dog :-D


----------



## Animalfreak

1. Great Pyrenees
2. I had one when I was little. I miss her so much! She died from kidney failure.
3. Ulee,was her name.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Well, my favorite is actually Golden Retrievers, but I have Shih Tzus in my country. They ARE taken care by my family members, so they are okay. I WISH I had Goldies though. Here are my answers:
1. Golden Retriever
2. They are beautiful, obedient, and have a GREAT personality.
3. I will say my " I want to have" dog & my Shih Tzu's. I also have 1 Doberman and 2 Dachshunds, with them.
. Kobe- Male Shih Tzu
. Brittany- Female Shih Tzu
. Jackie- Male Dachshund
. Kyla- Female Dachshund
. Jet Li- Doberman
And my DREAM DOG: Amber- Female Golden Retriever


----------



## Tikibirds

1.What's your favorite dog breed? American Eskimo Dog
2.Why?: White Balls of Fluff
3.The name and breed of your favorite dog: Mr Bubbles - Minature American Eskimo


----------



## Olympia

1. Fila Brasileiro OR Dobies.
2. Fila, loyal, fierce. Dobie, she keeps me thinking and on my toes.
3. Zara- boxer. Mocha- Dobie.


----------



## Bethydan

1. Standard Poodle
2. Because they're not yippy fru-fru dogs like the toy/miniature/teacup sizes. I knew one that was raised by a vet on a farm and he was the grittiest most loyal (and well-groomed) farm dog ever. 
3. Loki -- American Eskimo Dog -- My fluffy baby.


----------



## DoberMom

1.What's your favorite dog breed?
This one should be obvious: Doberman
2.Why?:
Main reason: they are velcro dogs - they want to be with you all the time
3.The name and breed of your favorite dog:
Zeus, my doberman


----------



## BeckyFish97

Border Collie
Their intelligance and their dumb moments, and their ability to answer back-"sit"..."why?"
My baby eve-border collie  <3<3<3


----------



## SarahandOscar

Fav breed - Siberian Husky x Golden Retriever
Why - My first pup is ^ and he's a gorgeous mix of husky cheek and life and retriever love and blonde moments.
Fav dog and breed - ^ My Gorgeous Oscar, 2 year old love of my life haha


----------



## Wolfie305

Anyone mentions any "designer dogs" in this thread and I'm going to have to take out my beating stick  

1.What's your favorite dog breed? Australian Shepherd and Labrador Retriever 
2.Why?: Aussies are so beautiful and intelligent. I've owned labs all of my life and they are so loyal and funny.
3.The name and breed of your favorite dog: Butchie, lab. Had him for 14 years since I was 3. Now I have Deezel, a lab, who is 3 <3


----------



## Rosso1011

1. Boston Terrier
2. They are a very quiet, obedient breed of dog that is also very affectionate.
3. I do not own one at this time but I hope to in the near future.


----------



## Jessicatm137

*1.What's your favorite dog breed? *_The German Shepard and Husky_
* 2.Why?: *_They are bolth loyal and smart, and I love how the Husky looks_
* 3.The name and breed of your favorite dog: *_German Shepard and Husky_


----------



## RayneForhest

I'm totally head over heels with my great dane pup. 
She's so smart and loyal. She's great with kids and pets alike. 
She belongs to the meistersinger linage and is excelling in all forms of training. 
I hope to begin competing with her in obedience, companion training, and possibly agility. I think she's a great candidate for therapy as well as some service.


----------



## AquaNinJa

1.What's your favorite dog breed? Australian Shepard
2.Why?: Because I grew up with them and own them
3.The name and breed of your favorite dog: Koda and Braelyn- Mini aussies.


----------



## nel3

mines the Bernese mountain dog. they're darn friendly even if they get big and heavy into old age. the color patterns are just beautiful. its too bad most get done in by cancer. i never owned one but a neighbour and my cousin had one, both got cancer and were put down. their names were Rent and Luca respectively.


----------



## Wolfie305

AquaNinJa said:


> 1.What's your favorite dog breed? Australian Shepard
> 2.Why?: Because I grew up with them and own them
> 3.The name and breed of your favorite dog: Koda and Braelyn- Mini aussies.


There is no such thing as the "mini aussie," the Australian Shepherd has absolutely no variation. 

What people claimed were "mini aussies" is now classified as its own breed called the Miniature *American *Shepherd, with no relation to the Australian Shepherd - http://www.theaustralianshepherd.net/aussieboard/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=16323

http://australianshepherds.org/about-usasa/news/

http://australianshepherds.org/uploads/files/USASANewBreedAnnounce.pdf


----------



## Spazzfish

Wolfie305 said:


> There is no such thing as the "mini aussie," the Australian Shepherd has absolutely no variation.
> 
> What people claimed were "mini aussies" is now classified as its own breed called the Miniature *American *Shepherd, with no relation to the Australian Shepherd - http://www.theaustralianshepherd.net/aussieboard/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=16323



Fun fact: australian shepherds aka ausies are not from australia! :lol:


----------



## Wolfie305

Spazzfish said:


> Fun fact: australian shepherds aka ausies are not from australia! :lol:


Nope! They are, in fact, from America xD!! But I'm not going to argue with the breed name they've been given for hundreds of years xP

I was really routing for the name "North America Shepherd" as the "Mini American Shepherd" sounds and looks too much like "Mini Aussie," but I'm just glad they finally changed it. Too bad most "breeders" will still market those dogs as "mini aussies" because it sounds appealing, meaning they get money.


----------



## Spazzfish

Im in love with australina dogs be they shepherds or cattle dogs  
they are such inteligent dogs.
I tried playing fetch with my blue heeler she just looked at me and was like"silly human now you have to go pic that up."


----------



## DoberMom

Wolfie305 said:


> Anyone mentions any "designer dogs" in this thread and I'm going to have to take out my beating stick
> 
> 1.What's your favorite dog breed? Australian Shepherd and Labrador Retriever
> 2.Why?: Aussies are so beautiful and intelligent. I've owned labs all of my life and they are so loyal and funny.
> 3.The name and breed of your favorite dog: Butchie, lab. Had him for 14 years since I was 3. Now I have Deezel, a lab, who is 3 <3



You are awesome


----------



## Wolfie305

LOL why is that?  <3


----------



## Curlyfatbottom

1) english n French bulldog
2)English cause they're a lay back dog/lazy
French small n compact
3)english-hoping that my brother female take
Frenchy still looking for one


----------



## Lynntastic

Favorite dog breed: Welsh Corgi (also German and Australian shepherds and Rottweilers)

Why?: All of the dogs from these breeds that I've met have been VERY intelligent and total sweethearts. I like corgi's in particular because of their size, though. My parents have always had a thing for pekingese so that's what I've always had growing up, I'm not used to caring for big dogs. Once I get my own place (living with my parents while I work on my bachelors degree) I'll probably get a corgi.

Favorite dog: Piccadilly (like I said above, a pekingese). He pretty much had the personality of the golden retriever from the Homeward Bound movie which is odd for his breed (hate to say it, but most pekes can be mean little suckers and they aren't too smart). He was also very large for a peke. Not fat, he was pure muscle, but he was about twice as tall despite being purebred. We got him before my sister was born, and he was always attached to me despite being a "family pet" so I'm the one who took care of him. He passed away this past December at 16 years old.


----------



## CaseyA

BeckyFish97 said:


> Border Collie
> Their intelligance and their dumb moments, and their ability to answer back-"sit"..."why?"
> My baby eve-border collie  <3<3<3


Have you been acquainted with Bet, the border collie in charge of Karen Ramstead's large sled dog operation? Bet is a hoot! She has her own blog and everything. If you're interested, her latest blog post is at http://www.northwapiti.blogspot.ca/2012/05/week-or-something-of-interwebs-in.html 

(Back to the regularly scheduled thread)


----------



## TheCheese909

English Bull Terrier

Always been my favorite. I love the stocky build and egg head shape  such good loyal dogs when raised right.


Slightly depressing? If it makes you cry, i'm sorry.



I'm 21 and had been wanting a BT since I was about 9 years old. My dreams came true last year, I was posting on CraigsList that I wanted one but wasn't willing to pay hundreds of dollars or thousands of dollars for one. I didn't care about the gender or the age so long as he/she was housebroken and good with cats as I own a kitty (and rescue & rehome kittens). I got an email from a guy who was going through a divorce and he couldn't take his dog, Lloyd, with him to live in an apartment and the wife didn't want him. The only thing was he was 11 years old and had a little tumor on his foot though it didn't bother him but was good with cats, dogs and house broken AND Lloyd was free.

I went the next day with my dad to meet this Lloyd character and as soon as I walked in their door Lubba Lubba Lloyd (as i called him) came running up to me tail wagging and jumped up and gave me a big ol slobbery doggy kiss. Of course I fell in love instantly. We brought him home and boy was he great in the car, laid there the whole time and he gave Bunny (my cat) a big snotty sniff in her face when he met her and went to find the cat box to try and clean it for me lol, ew. Of course I had to go to drastic measures to hide it from him but still let Bundiggity get to it.

He didn't act like an old man at all, he acted like a puppy, running around doing a hucklebutt, he knew when food time was down to the minute. He walked over to his food bucket and "woo-wooed" lol, that's what his bark sounded like. Woo Woo. I took him for walks every day around the block, I only took him to the dog park once he did great but it was a bit much for him, the next few days he was limping pretty bad so i had given him acouple doggy aspirin to help him out and he did pretty good on that.

He was always wagging his tail, you could just look at him and he would wiggle his butt. When someone would come in the house he would nudge them and run over to his cabinet in the kitchen and show them where his cookies were so they would get him one. If you didn't do it fast enough he would throw the door open and woo-woo at em lol. At night he would crawl up in the recliner with my dad and watch tv with him and dad would tell him stupid stories about how we found him in the wild roaming with a pack of wolves and how we had to tame him with cookies and pets and kisses. He demanded pets too, he liked to walk up to you and nudge his head under your arm and throw it in the air so your hand landed on his head. And when he had to go to the bathroom and I was in another room from him he would come up to me and clear his throat "ah-hem" then walk away. lol, silly boy.

I loved the guy, he was a great GREAT dog and I would love to have another someday. He passed away April 13th a year to the day that we brought him home. He had had a few seizures while we had him, nothing serious they only lasted a moment, long enough for him to poo then he would be back up wagging his tail asking for cookies. The 12th it got different, I took him for a walk and he had a different kind of seizure, this time he just collapsed. We were walking around the block in the evening (cause it was hot out during the day and neither of us liked the heat) and we were almost home, right around the block at the neighbors house and he stopped and looked up and me then just collapsed. I laid him on his side and sat there with him for a few minutes and when I noticed he wasn't responding to me waving at him, which usually got him to wag his tail, i got really scared. I picked him up and he was totally limp, and he wasn't a light weight dog either 70 some odd pounds. I took him around the corner and had to lay him down again cause i didn't want to drop him. He was still staring off into nothingness. I clapped my hands and stomped my feet right by his face and he finally looked up at me, i don't think i had ever felt so relieved... ever. I sent my dad a text to come outside and help me and he did, along the way back inside he started to come out of it. After laying on the floor looking really confused for about 10 minutes more he finally started wagging his tail. A little after that he was back to my normal Lubba Lubba Lloyd.

Well the next day, on Friday everything was normal, he was fine all day then around 4pm after dinner he went outside to do his business. It was raining like crazy so I knew he wouldn't be out for long. I looked out the window to see where he was and he had just finished and started walking back to the house when his head dropped and he fell over. He had another one of the same seizure but as soon as I ran out there to pick him up he came out of it. He was covered in mud so my dad got a bowl from the kitchen and filled it with warm water and we rinsed him off and dried him off inside. He was acting like nothing happened so we tried to as well. After a few hours of him being normal again dad and I left to go have dinner and to stop by PetCo to get him some different cookies. We were gone maybe 3 hours? When we got home Lloyd had passed away. It looked like he had another one of those seizures and didn't come out of it. It hurts, alot, but I think he was probably supposed to go the day before and we just got lucky and were able to have him for another day.

He was a great, fun, sweet and amazing dog. He never growled, never bit, he was great with my BunBun and the several kittens I had during that time. We only had him for a year and even though it hurts so much missing him, I wouldn't trade that year with him for anything. We took him to get him cremated and the place did a casting of his paw print too, which we were not expecting. <3


I added some pictures of Lubba Lubba Lloyd or Lloyd B. Thomas Jr as my dad liked to call him lol. I couldn't choose just one, sorry lol.


----------



## frazier71

1) boxers
2) they are so full of energy loyal and adorable
3) Mickey and Hercules both fawn boxers


----------



## Spazzfish

@thecheese 
i am sorry for your loss losing a dog is never fun or easy.
beautiful dog beautiful story.


----------



## starrlamia

not going to fill in the chart because I dont have 1 favourite breed, but I have a favourite breed "type", bull and terriers
why? cause they are tenacious, stubborn, driven, love people, are comical. 

breeds Id want: boston terrier (have a mix, tenacity is her middle name), staffordshire bull terrier, jack russel, french bulldog, bull terrier, border terrier, patterdale, another olde boston bulldogge


----------



## CaseyA

TheCheese909 said:


> English Bull Terrier
> 
> Always been my favorite. I love the stocky build and egg head shape  such good loyal dogs when raised right.
> 
> 
> Slightly depressing? If it makes you cry, i'm sorry.


Awww, how sweet. . ..and sad.

Have you checked out Recycla-Bull Terrier Rescue? If you're interested the site is http://www.rcbtr.org/ . Bullies aren't my breed but they do tremendous work saving bullies.


----------



## bettalover2000

1)small fluffy dogs
2)They don't bark as loud, don't take up as much space, and are cute
3)I don't have a dog, but I like Teacup Chihuahuas, Yorkie-poms, Papillions, I also like German shepherds, Collies, choc & black Labs. And I especially like any dog that is well groomed & taken care of.
Sorry about your dog, Cheese, he musta' been special c:. I would love to rescue & rehome kittens.


----------



## Spazzfish

bettalover2000 said:


> 1)small fluffy dogs
> 2)They don't bark as loud, don't take up as much space, and are cute
> 3)I don't have a dog, but I like Teacup Chihuahuas, Yorkie-poms, Papillions, I also like German shepherds, Collies, choc & black Labs. And I especially like any dog that is well groomed & taken care of.


Small fluffy dogs barks might not be as deep as say a basset but they have higher pirched barks and most chihuahuas I know never shut up. But thats just my opinion im 6'2 so me and small dogs dont mix to well I usual end up steping on them or end up kicking them...


----------



## Creat

To many people get dogs they cant care for... with that said i love terriers any terrier so far my favorite one i have had is a norfolk cute small and vicious. My girl is 5 yrs old best vermin dog and best trained dog i have owned. Terriers arent for everyone and people who have them call em terriorists for a reason  but it makes them s uper smart untrained they are a nightmare well trained they are by far one of the best do gs. She goes everywhere off leash even the mall


----------



## thekinetic

Awww do I have to pick?! I love mutts and corgies especially I guess! :3


----------



## jennesque

I love Australian Shepherds and American Eskimos.. I have two Aussies and one Eskie. They're the best dogs, ever.. both breeds are very intelligent, and they still have completely different personalities. My aussies love to please and know so many tricks.. sit, down, shake, turn (spin left), spin (turn right), crawl, wave, roll over.. fun stuff. And agility.  My eskie is a little brat and doesn't really want to do any of the tricks he knows unless he's gonna get something out of it.. He will purposely misbehave until I get a treat out.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

1)golden retriever 
2)mutts (mixed) 
3)any shelter or Humane Society finds in need of a good home 
....................the list goes on..........


----------



## Pitluvs

1.What's your favorite dog breed? Staffordshire Terrier. Not the American (too big).
2.Why? Because I love everything about their personality, their loyalty, the size and their drive.
3.The name and breed of your favorite dog: My dog of course, Fate  She's half Staffordshire Terrier, half American Pitbull Terrier.


----------



## starrlamia

Creat said:


> To many people get dogs they cant care for... with that said i love terriers any terrier so far my favorite one i have had is a norfolk cute small and vicious. My girl is 5 yrs old best vermin dog and best trained dog i have owned. Terriers arent for everyone and people who have them call em terriorists for a reason  but it makes them s uper smart untrained they are a nightmare well trained they are by far one of the best do gs. She goes everywhere off leash even the mall


 this lol love those terriers!


----------



## Creat

I felt it was necessary to post a pic lol of mrs. zippidedoda


----------



## teeneythebetta

My favorite dog breed is the american pit bull terrier. Of course I'm biased because I have these dogs and I have had them for a long time. With the right genetics and socialization, they are wonderful & loving family dogs.

I have a large family- my parents, me (i'm 15), my younger siblings ages 12, 5, 3 and 1, and 2 cats. They do well in our chaotic environment. My older dog is an APBT who is 14 years old. My other is a 7 year old APBT/Staffordshire bull terrier mix (the term pit bull describes both of those breeds, but "pit bull" isnt an actual breed.)

I have had them both for 7 years and they are my favorite. They are sweet, loving, playful and cuddly all in one. They are very enthusiastic about everything and have hilarious hyper moments of running around with their butts tucked down! The only thing dangerous about my dogs are their tails- you don't want whacked in the face with a pit bull's hard tail! LOL I realize that not all dogs- and not all dogs of this breed are this way. But I have met many loving pit bulls at the no kill shelter I volunteer at. It sickens me to see the way they are misunderstood by society and how jerks raise some of them to be. All I can do is have true APBTs and Staffys to lead an example of how america's family dog can be. 

Here is DeeOhJee, the 7 year old. (APBT/staffy)










And the 14 year old... This picture is from 6 months ago. His health has rapidly declined since and he doesn't looks this good anymore. He has cancer and catarax. (










Sorry I couldn't choose between my babies <3


----------



## Creat

Love pits and staffys such big silly goof balls


----------



## teeneythebetta

Creat said:


> Love pits and staffys such big silly goof balls


Oh yes! My younger one especially acts like a puppy still ^.^ He has to take allergy pills and hates them. I have to wrap them in cheese and wrap that in ham. Some days he even refuses THAT! So I have to talk to him in baby voice and say "doh-jee woah-jee cumin boo eat your pill"  Then he eats it. Stubborn lil Turd


----------



## sanjana90

Poodle is my favourite dog breeder.


----------

